# Deth — Life



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The title of this hybrid SACD is taken from two pieces by Tobias Hume.
A link to the amazon.com listing is here:

http://www.amazon.com/Deth-Life-Mar...=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1329944429&sr=1-3

The sub-title is "Musikalische Gedanken Über Leben Und Tod". The instruments used - viola da gamba, theorbo, archlute and organ, reinforce my suspicion that more focus is paid to the Deth than to the Life. If ever you are thrown into gloom, as I was today by evidence of the Liberal Misuse of Power, this music allows you to immerse yourself in it (the occasional respites lift you only high enough to resume breathing, because that's just how a gamba is). By the time the music is done, you may expect to emerge purified in spirit.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Bob, I listened to the Courante for theorbo and the Prelude to the Suite for viol & continuo No. 2 in C minor, Op. 2 and liked them very much. I chose the Courante because I like the theorbo and have high regard gor the music of Marin Marais. I will listen to the rest of the samples and might put the recording on my wish list.


----------

